# strange brake rubbing sound



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, after I swapped the rear drums to the discs and the fronts to the nx2000, I hear a constant rubbing sound, I wonder ifthe squeeler thing is rubbing on the rotor or something, it makes a dash sound ,sheesh-sheesh-sheesh-sheesh, and increases with speed. When you apply the brakes, the pads make it louder. I wonder if its the rear pads. I did not get axxis pads for the back, they came with the loaded calipers. The pads don't even have200 miles on them. have any of you had the swooshing sound from the brakes that sounds like something is rubbing on the rotor even with no brakes applied. Could mu parking handle adjustment be a problem, maybe the pads are against the rotors all the time due to adjustment of the parking brake lever. Maybe I have it set too high. 
Help!
Thanks chris 92 classic


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i just had that problem with my rear disc brakes.. 
i know the sound you are talking about and it was bad... 

but it only happed when I would heat the brakes up bad...
is it all the time with you?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

yes, sounds like a skipping record. It must rub on just part, I may pull apart the brakes and see if the squeeler is rubbing. It echoes of the houses and buildings, sounds like shit.
Chris 92


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i can see the rotors being warp a little.. causing that...
I know the sound you are talking about...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sunnysentra said:


> *Guys, after I swapped the rear drums to the discs and the fronts to the nx2000, I hear a constant rubbing sound, I wonder ifthe squeeler thing is rubbing on the rotor or something, it makes a dash sound ,sheesh-sheesh-sheesh-sheesh, and increases with speed. When you apply the brakes, the pads make it louder. I wonder if its the rear pads. I did not get axxis pads for the back, they came with the loaded calipers. The pads don't even have200 miles on them. have any of you had the swooshing sound from the brakes that sounds like something is rubbing on the rotor even with no brakes applied. Could mu parking handle adjustment be a problem, maybe the pads are against the rotors all the time due to adjustment of the parking brake lever. Maybe I have it set too high.
> Help!
> Thanks chris 92 classic *


I don't know you experience w/ brakes so don't take any offence to this simple suggestion.
I've done the brakes too many times on my car and you have to make sure you put the anti sqeek stuff on. I mean coat the things. You can buy some arisol typ stuff I think CRC brake quiet. make sure to get the stuff in the slider areas. Spray it inbetween the little "wings" of the pad backing. Also if the rotors are used or you have heated them up the pad material can transfer over to the rotor if you have heated them up (I mean a coupla really hard stops) Material transfer can also cause pulsating petal, most people think it's warped rotors, and I did to but I've read many reports to dispel that myth, check out stoptech homepage. Don't know if this helps,

Mike


----------

